# RIP PRINCE. You were Amazing!!!



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I have every one of this man's albums. I have been following his career almost all my life. One of the few times that I am genuinely and deeply upset at the death of a celebrity. The respect that this man garnered from the entire music industry is second to none. He was such an enormous talent and today is definitely one of the darkest days in the music industry. 

RIP Prince. Way to soon.

V


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Despite all the great songs which poured effortlessly out of him he was still probably too prolific for his own good, but the man was a rare talent when we think of his vocal and all-round instrumental capabilities plus his self-sufficiency in the studio - I can think only of Todd Rundgren who could match him for all of that. I don't like to use the word 'genius' but when Prince was at his best it's damned tempting.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

and he couldn't even read music.

V


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

It's shocking and sad, unbelievable almost. Prince always was so filled to the brim with energy and life, it seems strange that he's gone.

Varick, what was the quality like on his albums over the last couple of decades? He seemed to produce a lot, but did he exercise quality control over it? I lost touch with his music a long time ago, but always wanted to see him live...


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

First Michael Jackson, now Prince... Madonna is the last man standing from the Class of '58.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Varick said:


> and he couldn't even read music.


Neither could Jimi Hendrix. 

But seriously, RIP, Prince. A very talented musician, gone far too young.


----------



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

he was objectively the most talented musician ever


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Varick said:


> and he couldn't even read music.
> 
> V


The vast majority of pop musicians can't.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Heartbreaking...

A multitalented, musical genius. I've enjoyed his music since the late 70s. He's had his ups and downs, a huge fight with the music industry... but the music was always true. Gone to soon, but at least he could bask in the success of his musical career these past few years with the Super Bowl and other fantastic shows together with other artists and his fans...

RIP


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Very sad for the passing of a true music genius. Now listening to his immortal duet with Madonna, "Love Song" :angel:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

I was not a big Prince fan but i do recognize him as a genuine legend in the music world and I'm sad to see him go especially in a year where musical legends are dying faster than we can count them. Enough already!


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Victor Redseal said:


> I was not a big Prince fan but i do recognize him as a genuine legend in the music world and I'm sad to see him go especially in a year where musical legends are dying faster than we can count them. Enough already!


I never was "big" on Prince - Used to have "Purple Rain"...


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Kieran said:


> It's shocking and sad, unbelievable almost. Prince always was so filled to the brim with energy and life, it seems strange that he's gone.
> 
> Varick, what was the quality like on his albums over the last couple of decades? He seemed to produce a lot, but did he exercise quality control over it? I lost touch with his music a long time ago, but always wanted to see him live...


The quality of his albums only increased as time went on. He pretty much had 100% control over everything on them. He wrote, performed, and produced everything he did later in life.

Most people don't know why he changed his name to "Artist Formerly Known as Prince" (The symbol) but it was actually as stroke of genius that pained him to do it, to get out of the contract he had with Warner Brothers. In that contract was a phrase that said the contract was unbreakable _"unless Prince died or *no longer existed*."_

So "Prince" no longer existed. Once the terms of that contract were over, he went back to Prince.

He did this so he could have total control over his music.

I love his later stuff as much as his older stuff. He was always pushing the envelope, always cutting edge, and even if he did something someone already had done, he would put a twist on it that made it his. The term genius is so overused in our culture, but when it came to music, this guy was a "genius."

V


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Varick! Could you recommend an album from the last ten or twenty years or so? Cheers! :tiphat


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I would recommend *Emancipation* (1996). It's a 3CD album that has funk, pop, rock, latin, rap, a great version of "Betcha By Golly", Ballades, R&B, etc. There is one "house" song on it that I don't like (I can't stand house/club music).

Another I would highly recommend is *"The Vault: Old Friends 4 Sale"* (1999) A great collection of a more R&R Prince.

If you want more recent, "3121" (2006) is a taste of what his newer stuff sounded like. There is so much great stuff from the early '90's to the the early 2000's. But these would be a start. Enjoy. Let me know what you think, even if you hate it.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Listening to him on a good system will really help you appreciate the production value of his work.

V


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Varick!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Now listening to his brilliant but sadly underrated CD " The Rainbow Children" :angel:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Iean said:


> Now listening to his brilliant but sadly underrated CD " The Rainbow Children" :angel:


I think anyone who is a devout Christian would really enjoy the lyrics of "The Rainbow Children." However, it is heavily drenched in Christian theology. If you're into that, God bless, you will enjoy. But to those who are not may have some issues unless they can ignore the lyrics. *The MUSIC on that album however, is some of the funkiest and best music he's EVER done on any album!*

V


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

^^^ I am a devout Catholic and I really enjoyed this album...there is no dud track and the funk factor is stellar!:angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I just wanted to add that if anyone favours Prince's rockier side but don't know where to go then I recommend the _Chaos and Disorder_ album from 1996 - a real humdinger in places.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's The Boss paying tribute to Prince


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I just wanted to add that if anyone favours Prince's rockier side but don't know where to go then I recommend the _Chaos and Disorder_ album from 1996 - a real humdinger in places.


Yes, a Great album!

V


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Varick said:


> Yes, a Great album!
> 
> V


FWIW,

A priest wrote a paean to Prince in the journal "Christianity Today":

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct...prince-pop-music-priest-in-secular-world.html


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

As with David Bowie, Prince was not only a legend but a true rock superstar and amazingly gifted musician and song writer. Prince was remarkable because he not only wrote material for himself but for many others which have become standards. I wonder how many people realised Prince wrote, Nothing Compares 2 U and Manic Monday - he seemed to be a very modest guy who didn't brag about the amount of hits he'd penned and gave the artists who made the songs famous all the limelight.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

3121 and Planet Earth are absolutely fantastic albums for those asking for more recentish stuff. I need to pick up on his last few albums as haven't heard anything since 20ten.
Have to say I was gutted by the news. Forgot how much I enjoyed some of this man's music. I've been listening to little else since I heard. The Gold Experience is my favourite of all his albums.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Ilarion: Thank you for that link to that story. I'm surprised the article didn't delve into his deep commitment into Christianity in the latter part of his life.

Magnetic Ghost: Yes, The Gold Experience is an excellent album.

RIP Prince. You will always be missed!

V


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Another great later album is LotusFlow3r. It's more of a rock album, and the first and last tracks sort of go together as a jazzy, almost prog rock sort of thing. Amazing stuff. I also highly recommend Chaos and Disorder, another rocker, along with Plecrtumelectrum, which is quite heavy. The title song on that last is an out of this world instrumental.

I've been listening to Prince since I was 12, for 35 years now. To say I was devastated, is a huge understatement. It's silly, I know, but it hit me as hard as if it were someone I know had died. I would have to say that he was one of the greatest musicians of our time, but then I'm so biased, I can't be objective. People throw the word genius around, but in Prince's case, I think it's unquestionable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

And it's almost a year now, hope it goes alright with you.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm new to this site and just found this thread, so I wanted to join in. Are there many Prince fans around here? I'd love to see some more discussion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

T Son of Ander said:


> I'm new to this site and just found this thread, so I wanted to join in. Are there many Prince fans around here? I'd love to see some more discussion.


Not that I am aware off but, who knows now they see this thread been resurrected.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Prince is definitely one of the best artists of the 80's. Lots of great songs and albums: Sign o the Times, Purple Rain, Dirty Mind. i thought the his lip sync performance of Purple Rain in the movie was amazing.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree although for some reason he couldn't keep my attention.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*something in the water*


----------

